# Possible Rosters For Team Radio Shack



## Team RadioShack (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is Possible Lineup for Team Radio Shack (sry if there is alredy a thread)

Lance Armstrong 
Levi Leipheimer 
Andreas Kloden 
Brice Feillu 
Romain Felliu
Vincenzo Nibali
Gregory Rast
Yaroslav Popovych
TBA
Riders with the possibility of the filling final spot
Cadel Evans, Tom Boonen, Egoi Martinez, Haimar Zubeldia, Luis Leon Sanchez


This just the Tour de France roster other riders on the team would be...Chris Horner, Janez Brajokvic, Taylor Phinney (not sure he is ready to pull off what Bradley Wiggins did this year, but Armstrong will definately have him on the team) among other will be brought along 

This is roster is actually a small possibility...if so this team could compete for all the jerseys in the grand tours+Tour of California

Yellow/Pink/Golden-Lance-Levi-Kloden (depending on who the team has Evans
Polka Dot/Green/Green-B. Feillu (depending on who the team has Evans, Martinez, Zubeldia all would have a chance)
Green/Mauve/Blue- R.Felliu (depending on who the teams has Boonen)
White/White-B.Felliu-Nibali (depending on who the team has Luis Leon Sanchez)

White Jersey in the Vuelta a Espana-Lance-Levi-Kloden (" " Evans)

These are just some prelimanary thoughts on the team

Your Thoughts?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I'd say no on Boonen and Sanchez, but hey, money talks so anything's possible.


----------



## Team RadioShack (Jul 26, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> I'd say no on Boonen and Sanchez, but hey, money talks so anything's possible.


I think they are possible because Quick Step suspended Boonen for run in with cocaine (he is clean now) plus he was on U.S. Postal form 2000-01 and L.L. Sanchez has been with Caisse D'Eprange since 2007 and that means his contract could be up and as ypu said money talks

If anyone has a site where I can veiw the contracts of the cyclists please post link. Thanks


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Quickstep has been solidly behind Boonen through all of his crazy partying antics - I don't think he'd leave out of unhappiness. Plus he lives for Paris-Roubaix, and I can't see a TDF-centered team doing supremely well there.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Team RadioShack said:


> *Your Thoughts*?



Me.

A chick on the team would be a nice touch. But my contract shall include a tow rope, and Merlot. If they throw in a puppy to sweeten the deal I'm in.


----------

